# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Creative X-Fi Xtreme Audio и MB ASUS TUSL2-C

## dimastbli

Будет ли работать на данной матери?

----------


## _}{@KER_

скорее всего будет.

----------

